# Grapefruit wine pairings?



## bluecorporal (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently received a bottle of Pink Grapefruit wine as a gift. I was wondering if there are any good food pairings for this, or should I just use it to dull the pain of a bad television night?

Thanks


----------

